# Testing thread 8dpo



## missielibra

Hello everybody.

Currently cycle 1 TTC for baby 3. Previous cycle was wrecked by the covid vaccine so here we go!

7dpo was blank.
This morning at 8dpo felt blank

I was always a bad FMU tester. My afternoons always came out better.

This was a 35mins hold (will try a longer hold later)

This is the test within 3mins


And then after 10mins which I know isnt good anymore


There's no filter. I used a new "focus" on each so if they look a little wonky, I was trying my new photo taking option on my new phone haha


----------



## Ellybean

I def see something.
Do you see the line on this one?


----------



## Ellybean




----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like the start of a BFP!


----------



## Ellybean

Bevziibubble said:


> Looks like the start of a BFP!

I’m terrified. I had a chemical in March


----------



## happycupcake

missielibra said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Currently cycle 1 TTC for baby 3. Previous cycle was wrecked by the covid vaccine so here we go!
> 
> 7dpo was blank.
> This morning at 8dpo felt blank
> 
> I was always a bad FMU tester. My afternoons always came out better.
> 
> This was a 35mins hold (will try a longer hold later)
> 
> This is the test within 3mins
> View attachment 1100425
> 
> 
> And then after 10mins which I know isnt good anymore
> View attachment 1100426
> 
> 
> There's no filter. I used a new "focus" on each so if they look a little wonky, I was trying my new photo taking option on my new phone haha

Definitely see that. Looks like mine early on :)


----------



## missielibra

happycupcake said:


> Definitely see that. Looks like mine early on :)

Thank you you give me hope. Im nervous for tmrw. I have one wondfo left the rest is a very weird brand where even the OPK were bad

More wondfo should arrive tmrw night haha

Thanks bev!


----------



## happycupcake

I think they’re very easy to see and in the second one it’s clearly a pink line, which is precisely how they developed for my positives early on - took a few minutes for the pink to really show up clearly. I think Wondfo seem pretty reliable :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## missielibra

I think this is it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

so happy for you!!


----------



## happycupcake

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## missielibra

Thank you!!! 

I cannot believe it!


----------



## Grateful12

Hi can I ask how the covid vaccine ruined your cycle?


----------



## missielibra

Sure! Its just that it made my ovulation super late, so I ended up ovulating day 26 out of 28-30. And I did get my period as planned in day 29. So 3 days luteal phase... no baby has time to implant. But I did get pregnant the cycle that came after the vaccine !


----------



## Grateful12

Thank you & congrats xx


----------

